# New species of chytrid in fire salamanders



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

More bad news. Recently there has been a second species of chytrid discovered in fire salamanders.

Fire Salamanders in the Netherlands Wiped Out by Newly Discovered Fungus | Extinction Countdown, Scientific American Blog Network


----------



## TreeBear (Dec 9, 2012)

Chytridiomycota are a very serious pathogenic species of fungi (to amphibian species of course) and the interest of Biologists and Mycologists in the recent years have been giving more credence to the investigation of this fungal species. I know because as part of my program I have been involved in mycological research. Chytrids are one of the only members of the entire Kingdom of Fungi that have motive cells. This means the zoospores and gametes can possess a single posterior whiplash flagellum, although morphological characteristics are variable among this diverse genus. The big scare here is, these fungi cause epizootics among their hosts, leading to mass extinctions and complete whipe-outs of amphibian populations, which is a very sad fact. Chytrid spp. are responsible for the near extinction of the Costa Rican toad (Bufo periglenes) and many other species, such as the Golden frog (phyllobates terribilis) in their natural habitats. Due to these mass extincts, one could note the positive outcomes of amphibians becoming more prevalent in the legal and captive breed pet trades--the total loss of species in that way is not completely possible (hopefully/we'd like to think) if there are people out there who take good care of their animals and then hopefully we wont have to see a full on extinction occur. The research I've looked over is beginning to site Global Climate Change as a possible likely source to nurturing Chytrid fungal communities and thus contributing to the impacts on amphibian populations. A sad story really.


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

"The research I've looked over is beginning to site Global Climate Change as a possible likely source to nurturing Chytrid fungal communities and thus contributing to the impacts on amphibian populations."


Global warming debunked: NASA report verifies carbon dioxide actually cools atmosphere

Antarctic Sea Ice Extent Breaks All-Time Record | Collective-Evolution

Global Warming Scientist Accused Of Falsifying Data On Drowned Polar Bears Retires | Environment

The False Alert of Global Warming | The American Spectator


http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/03/business/energy-environment/03gore.html?_r=0

Please don't buy into the leftist agenda of bogus global climate change. First the "experts" called it global warming and then climate change since there is no warming of the earth for years. Many of these so-called scientists falsified data. I'm a staunch supporter of protecting the environment but unfortunately the left has hijacked the movement. Please understand that I am all for saving every species if possible. Please do more research on global climate change and keep an open mind. Look at how much money Al Gore has made from this and flies around the world in his private jet. I applaud the effort of all real scientists and researchers doing everything they can to save any species.


----------

